# Albino Darwin Carpet Python vs Green Tree Python



## Hagos (Nov 22, 2011)

(pictures are from google)

What one would you rather own?
What do you like the look of more?
What characteristics of each do you like more?

What other colourful snakes do you like?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 22, 2011)

I dont think its fair to compare the two, they are both awesome.
If I had to choose which one to own and it was for visual reasons I would choose the GTP as they make awesome display pythons


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 22, 2011)

I think in NSW the albino would probably win the contest as they are only a class 1 snake. A lot more people have class 1 licenses then class 2. I love them both, I currently have a albino darwin. They are great snakes.


----------



## Colin (Nov 22, 2011)

Hagos said:


> What one would you rather own?
> What do you like the look of more?
> What characteristics of each do you like more?
> 
> What other colourful snakes do you like?



both are fantastic snakes. my suggestion is a pair of each.. 

It really comes down to each individual keeper
what THEY would rather own
what THEY like the look of most
what characteristics THEY like the most


----------



## Popcom (Nov 22, 2011)

Personally i LOVE GTPs. They are by far the most interesting looking snakes you can get in my opinion. 
Dont have one yet, but will be getting one after i know more/have a little more snake experience.


----------



## spinner_collis (Nov 22, 2011)

Albino, just because I am getting one from snake ranch next year 
GTP is next on my list though, just have to get class 2 licence and convince the wife. Though I suppose my wish list also contains RSP's and a red belly. That will take a lot more convincing since she hasent even held my Bredli yet and I have had him for 6 months.


----------



## sarah1234 (Nov 22, 2011)

The albino was my first snake, however the GTP was the snake that inspired me to start keeping. However I wasn't experienced at all at the time and decided to go with the albino which I love dearly. I'm currently looking at getting a GTP for myself now, so I can't decide which I love more! Will have to see when I have one of each


----------



## Ricochet (Nov 22, 2011)

GTP would be my choice. I have a darwin het, but the albino's just don't do it for me. I like the "normal" colors of the darwins.

The GTPs are amazing looking critters and would make a fantastic looking display snake as already mentioned


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 22, 2011)

Aren't they cheese and chalk? Although GTPs look nothing like cheese. unless mouldy.


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 22, 2011)

Comes down to personal preference.I swapped a couple of hatchy albinos for a couple of hatchy greens years ago with a breeder.He still prefers GTPs,I still prefer albinos.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 22, 2011)

If you want a pretty snake you can hold, get an Albino Darwin. If you want a pretty snake for display, get a GTP.

I have 4 GTPs and and albino Darwin....... i think my Darwin is my favourite. Purely because he is the most placid snake. The GTP are like statues during the day, put your hand in there at night though and you get mauled lol


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 22, 2011)

You need to get the natives Jay.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've heard they are a little friendlier lol. Either way, they are not a very hands on snake though are they?


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Nov 22, 2011)

we have 4 albino darwins and 7 Gtp's and handle them all , is very hard to pick but i think GTP would have to win as they are always very placid , the albinos can get a bit testy from time to time


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 22, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I've heard they are a little friendlier lol. Either way, they are not a very hands on snake though are they?



Non of the GTPs are very hands on snakes but at least the natives don't savage you like this little darling (on of my 3 stooges). Normally natives don't even bite in defence. Even after dark, once they realise that no food is coming, they are easy to pick up and handle.

This is my nasty mongrel:


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hahaha Michael! Mine aren't that bad lol. I can handle them, they just think everything is food!


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 22, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Non of the GTPs are very hands on snakes but at least the natives don't savage you like this little darling (on of my 3 stooges). Normally natives don't even bite in defence. Even after dark, once they realise that no food is coming, they are easy to pick up and handle.
> 
> This is my nasty mongrel:




:shock: He looks happy to see you!


----------



## D3pro (Nov 22, 2011)

Get the 2 in 1 deal...






You just need 60k and your off. lol


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 22, 2011)

Albino Blue Tongue for me as I havn't seen any Green Tree Blue Tongues yet.......


----------



## D3pro (Nov 23, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> Albino Blue Tongue for me as I havn't seen any Green Tree Blue Tongues yet.......


Here mate, I call it "Bubble Gum Blue Tongue"


----------



## Yerri_03 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have only one if each & cant choose, they r both v placid & affectionate snakes. The RSP beat them both 4 charachter & temperament.


----------



## mungus (Nov 24, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Non of the GTPs are very hands on snakes but at least the natives don't savage you like this little darling (on of my 3 stooges). Normally natives don't even bite in defence. Even after dark, once they realise that no food is coming, they are easy to pick up and handle.
> 
> This is my nasty mongrel:



reminds me of a girl i used to go out with !!
although, i dare say her fang's & mouth were certainly bigger ............lol



D3pro said:


> Get the 2 in 1 deal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



60k ???
Gee i did get a bargin then....................


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 24, 2011)

Colin said:


> both are fantastic snakes. my suggestion is a pair of each..
> 
> It really comes down to each individual keeper
> what THEY would rather own
> ...


so what your saying rather then puting threads like this - and what to name my reptile threads THEY should decide on what THEY want ?


----------



## jinjajoe (Nov 24, 2011)

JAS101 said:


> so what your saying rather then puting threads like this - and what to name my reptile threads THEY should decide on what THEY want ?



I think that is your interpretation Mr Troll.


----------



## saximus (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not sure he was trolling JJ. I think he was just making the point that these threads are on the same level as "name my reptile" threads because, in the end, it's the individual's choice and not that of the community. 

Nobody has mentioned experience level yet? I guess Michael could best explain since you seem to be one of the biggest Green guys here but I have been into pythons for about five years now and I'm just considering getting a GTP. It's probably partly the fault of the DEC/DECCW/OEH/LMNOP but I'm a little scared of screwing up with them and not providing the correct husbandry. At least an albino is basically just a regular Carpet.


----------



## Addam (Nov 24, 2011)

Very much agree'd with the above... Ive been into pythons for a few years now and im only just on my way to my first Albino... GTP (so ive heard) need a different kind of set up to just a regular carpet, so thats why I have gone with an albino over a GTP but they are both amazing looking snakes


----------



## Poggle (Nov 24, 2011)

Hahah Michael... Good photo capture... Do they tag hard these lil guys?


----------



## Skelhorn (Jun 22, 2012)

sarah1234 said:


> The albino was my first snake, however the GTP was the snake that inspired me to start keeping. However I wasn't experienced at all at the time and decided to go with the albino which I love dearly. I'm currently looking at getting a GTP for myself now, so I can't decide which I love more! Will have to see when I have one of each



and now you own one you won in a comp


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 22, 2012)

definitely a GTP !! have to admit it , i dont reckon the albino's are that nice looking  i would rather a normal darwin carpet !


----------



## Kurtis (Jun 22, 2012)

I was tossing up between the two, chose the albino. Perfect choice and dont regret it. Absolutley love it.


----------



## damian83 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd vote a native green


----------



## Variety (Sep 2, 2012)

Albino is alot better to look at when it puts itself on display, GTP is on display alot more so arguably a better show python.
tuffff 1111


----------



## Darwin-boy (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I got to make a choice out of these 2 snakes and can't make the decision and have to do so quick says the mrs so please help me and do a vote il check back in a few days and what ever the most voted snake is il get that just simply say albino or gtp


----------



## Umbral (Apr 4, 2013)

Darwin-boy said:


> Well I got to make a choice out of these 2 snakes and can't make the decision and have to do so quick says the mrs so please help me and do a vote il check back in a few days and what ever the most voted snake is il get that just simply say albino or gtp



I have a better solution, buy me a GTP since I already have an albino then I'll tell you which I prefer.


----------



## harley0402 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have both and my favorite are my greens, they are very clam (during the day) and its great to see them change from a tiny yellow hatchy into the vibrant lime green adult. My albino is a little snappy but is still a beautiful animal.

My vote - Aussie GTP


----------



## FAY (Apr 4, 2013)

Up to the individual person.
GTP's have never really interested me....getting a bit swayed by the Aussie ones though.
Albino Darwins are magnificient in the flesh (pics don't really do them justice).


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd definitely go a GTP over an albino. But I'm biased, generally speaking I much prefer the "classics" over any fancypants morphs or mutations etc. Doesn't really matter though, I can't afford either at the moment


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd research the needs of each and choose the one that fits your ability to care for it. I'd go greens every time though


----------

